# CPC-A Cover Letter for Positions OUTSIDE of Coding



## RoswellSatterwhite (Mar 3, 2018)

Greetings,

I just passed my exam this week (CPC-A, never worked in a medical office) and have a quick question regarding the focus of my resume/cover letter for positions OUTSIDE of coding in the revenue cycle (ex front desk, charge entry, patient registration, data entry, etc). My strategy is to emphasize my desire to gain experience elsewhere in the revenue cycle in order to gain a more well-rounded skillset with the ultimate goal of moving into coding. Would you recommend framing my application to these types of positions as a stepping stone to getting into the coding profession, or should I forget that and simply try to highlight my skill set as it relates to the position I am applying for? After all, my main selling point is a coding credential. Thanks a bunch!

Roswell Satterwhite, CPC-A


----------



## Victoria323 (Sep 2, 2018)

I would focus on your desire to work in healthcare and maybe try working medical records, front desk or pre auth dept before going from never working in a medical office to jumping into coding. I've worked all three areas and recently obtained my CPC-A, but felt that working in other departments strengthened my work ethic and understanding of the revenue cycle. Try it for a year while you work on removing your A with something like Practicode.


----------

